# Feingold Foodlist & Shopping Guide?



## Proverbs31 (Aug 15, 2006)

Is there a way to get my mits on this without having to spend 80-something dollars to join the organization?


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Not that I know of...

I think the reason they charge for the information is to continue research to supply the new information. I think they put out a new food list each year since many companies tweak their ingredients, and what was okay last year may not be okay next year, etc.

There are starter packs that are less expensive than $80.00.

I think they start around $30.00.

Google Feingold and visit their site.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I was wrong. I was thinking they had different "packets."

I just ordered mine about two months ago...but I guess I'm not remembering correctly.









http://fgshop.org/feingoldprogrammaterials.aspx


----------



## Proverbs31 (Aug 15, 2006)

I just realized that their headquarters is just a few miles from me... maybe I'll go in person and see if they'll cut me a break


----------

